

Boston Startup Meetup: tomorrow (22 Apr) at 6:30pm - shimon
http://www.mypunchbowl.com/parties/240386-boston-startup-meetup?

======
brlewis
The Boston Lisp User group is meeting at 6 p.m. at MIT.

